
Blog Incorrectly Gets Labeled as a 'Content Farm' by Google - hardik988
http://www.labnol.org/internet/blog-as-content-farm/18750/
======
pmorici
I don't want to be mean, but, I just read through several articles on that
site, and regardless of weather or not it is a content farm it feels a little
like one. That is to say we can't know what the Google algorithm is doing for
sure but it's safe to say it isn't able know what a site authors true
intentions are. So while the author probably means well I won't be to heart
broken that this particular site will be a little further down in the Google
ranking; farm or not.

~~~
AlexC04
I also thought it was very low quality content.

    
    
        Tutorial: "How to use Drop Box to back up your files"
        Instructions: Save your files to your drop box folder
    
        Tutotial: "How to host your website on amazon S3"
        Instructions: Save your files to S3 and point a web browser at them.
    

I feel like "Content Farm" is putting it nicely.

~~~
tzs
If the content is of such low quality, why couldn't you find a couple of
examples that could support your point without having to grossly misrepresent
them?

------
CraigRood
I don't see how this Blog isn't a 'Content Farm'? The site is full of low
quality click driven articles - Nothing wrong with it, I'm guilty too. But its
nieve to think that you can drive a product and profit off a search engine
algorithm.

~~~
paul9290
But hey if your running a not so well known blog and are trying to get
traffic, why not write an article saying you were unfairly targeted by Google.
Overall this is a current hot topic, might as well try turn this current
zeitgeist into a win for your blog or website(gain more traffic & readers).

------
daliusd
How much is "tons" ? If only articles that are linked then that's about 200. I
don't know how many articles there are in total in this blog but it looks like
there are between 1800 to 18000. Thus original content is between 1% and 10%.
Of course I might be wrong and I will leave anyone to give correct information
but not my rough estimates made in 1 minute. At the moment I see it as content
farm with some original content.

------
sagacity
Two points to note:

1\. All major Google algo changes (that I know of, at least since 2003/4) have
almost always caused _collateral damage_. Many times, they have kind of
_turned back the knobs_ somewhat later to reduce the extent of such damage.

2\. Given the size of their index, a major algo change can take up to weeks to
stabilise; things might still be in a state of _flux_ and what you're
observing now just might not be permanent.

I'd not give up hope just yet and give it some more time before drawing any
finite conclusions. In the meanwhile, one would just have to bite the bitter
bullet in terms of revenue loss. :-(

------
mukyu
It is funny how all content farms say they aren't content farms and that their
content is 'high quality'.

------
mgrouchy
I'm not saying its not the case that the blog got incorrectly labeled, but 1
week of sample data is probably not enough to draw any valid conclusions.

------
bauchidgw
google changed its ranking algo, some sites loose, some sites win. if the site
is a "content farm" or not is pretty much irrelevant.

------
mrlebowski
TheFind.com gets labelled content farm. Its a product search engine, direct
competitor of Google Products.

